
How much money to set aside for legal work/fees? - chwolfe

======
zaidf
It cost us about $500 to incorporate/get a PO box. I figure another few
hundred - on the cheap side - if we paid to get our TOS and/or Privacy Policy
written by a lawyer.

~~~
chwolfe
Thanks... Did you go the LLC route?

~~~
zaidf
We went with an Inc. since we had three of us with stakes and knew the number
of people would only increase.

Make sure you go with Delaware in most cases.

